# 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle



## ltngbg99 (Apr 17, 2001)

How do you guys think these look?
















I got a great deal from a fellow Vortex member on these. They had only 1300 miles on them when I bought them and were in perfect shape.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

Looks great. I think Monte Carlos are great-looking wheels. Then again, I'm biased. I have a 2001 GTI GLX, and I have two sets of wheels.


----------



## HalJordan (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (Cooper)*

wanna sell a set?


----------



## 96-mk3 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (HalJordan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (HalJordan)*

No. Thanks for asking.
I got a set in the Wheel and Tires classifieds for $800. They have Kumhos rather than the stock Michelins. Someone that works at an Audi dealer bought them for his Jetta,and he didn't like the way they looked.
The person was nearby, so we just met. Saved shipping, and I got to see the wheels. They were brand new.
I wanted an extra set, just as back-up when I saw how an ex-boss has curbed the wheels on his M roadster.
They way I look at it, I got an extra set of wheels with summer tires for a little more than my next set of tires was going to cost.
There are always Monte Carlos being posted in the classifieds here, as they're now a stock tire, rather than an option like they were in 2001. I'd think that you should be able to find a local set before too long. But, there's a Jetta owner in Colchester, CT that's looking for a set locally, too.
It took me, I would guess, about six weeks of scanning the classifieds before a set popped up locally.
Happy hunting.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (Cooper)*

I think they look great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now you need to lower it!








-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

wow, monte carlos really do look great on any vw


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

they almost look like my wheels with that little screw except i dont have the black insert


----------



## bugley (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

nice, simple, but nice. they do look a bit like the MM evo's.


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they almost look like my wheels with that little screw except i dont have the black insert














[HR][/HR]​
The MonteCarlos don't have the inserts.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (00silvergls)*

thats y i said almost. keyword; almost


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (FastAndFurious)*

either way you're not making sense. You said your rims don't have the black inserts, neither do the MonteCarlos...


----------



## needmo_speed (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (00silvergls)*

nice ride fast and furi. -----what size rims and tires do you have on there?and what kind of drop?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (needmo_speed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice ride fast and furi. -----what size rims and tires do you have on there?and what kind of drop?[HR][/HR]​thanks
bilstein sports 
neuspeed race 2 inch drop
18 inch
p7000 225/40/zr18
and silvergls -----yeah only u make sense


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

Looks great, I love Monte Carlos on Golfs/GTIs, and they look nice on your NB too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NETBEETLE (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (spongebob_squarepants)*

Looks great!
I just picked-up a new Jetta and had the dealer include a set of Monte Carlo's as part of "taking immediate delivery"








Love these wheels...they look good on all Dubbs. If anyone has another set they'd like to sell, drop me a line.
Again, nice looking bug.


----------



## ltngbg99 (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (NETBEETLE)*

Fast and Furious, it's interesting that you should show me this picture of your car with those rims. The fella that I bought my Monte Carlo rims from now has the same rims as you. He said he liked the style of the Monte Carlo's, but wanted 18" rims. The Montes do look an awful lot like your MM evo's. Here's a picture of his car.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

More Monte Carlo swappage:
























I think these wheels look gorgeous on pretty much any car. They certainly look awesome on your Beetle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (Obelix)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif compared to Long Beaches


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif compared to Long Beaches[HR][/HR]​Everybody and their mom has Long Beaches


----------



## WaynesNhere (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (Obelix)*

I think your Beetle looks good with the MCs on it. 
That other Beetle is nice too.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

Looks Great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any Beetles with Long Beachs out there?


----------



## SCHLEPPN (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (ltngbg99)*

I think that they look great!


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (SCHLEPPN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hpguyrwd (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they almost look like my wheels with that little screw except i dont have the black insert














[HR][/HR]​ looks sleepy...hmm..a true sleeper then


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (hpguyrwd)*

quote:[HR][/HR] looks sleepy...hmm..a true sleeper then







[HR][/HR]​yeah something like that


----------



## BUG2NV (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: 2002 GTI(Monte Carlo) rims on my New Beetle (FastAndFurious)*

TAKEING OFFERS FOR A BRAND NEW SET OF Monte Carlo'S NEVER MOUNTED ON A TIRES ANYONE INTERESTED EMAIL [email protected] I HAVE NO NEED FOR THEM I HAVE KONIG ZEIGES
STARTING AT $500 PLUSS SHIPPING


----------

